# Jared Polin's review of RF 100mm L Macro.



## Chaitanya (Aug 24, 2021)

Jared Polin/Fro posted review of Canon RF 100mm L Macro.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Aug 24, 2021)

Lens that I need to own, and this time my wife wants it more than I do!!! 

So things are looking good to get the acquisition request through the finance committee(my wife)  

Thanks @Chaitanya


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 24, 2021)

Ramage said:


> Lens that I need to own, and this time my wife wants it more than I do!!!
> 
> So things are looking good to get the acquisition request through the finance committee(my wife)
> 
> Thanks @Chaitanya


Being single has its advantages, but thanks to supply issues my bank acocunt is happy right now. Though if Canon comes with APS-C RF mount camera then my bank account will feel the pain as this lens is high on list of lenses to buy for me.


----------



## Jethro (Aug 24, 2021)

I'm reminded why I can only watch Jared once every few months ...


----------



## YuengLinger (Aug 24, 2021)

Jethro said:


> I'm reminded why I can only watch Jared once every few months ...


Yes, I wish somebody with the fortitude to watch would summarize his conclusion here, and tell us if he mentioned the dreaded issue of focus-shifting.

Cheers!


----------



## koenkooi (Aug 24, 2021)

YuengLinger said:


> Yes, I wish somebody with the fortitude to watch would summarize his conclusion here, and tell us if he mentioned the dreaded issue of focus-shifting.
> 
> Cheers!


No mention of focus shift, the main news is that the AF motors are a lot faster than the new Nikon Z 105mm macro. For the rest his review didn't have anything unexpected.


----------



## Jethro (Aug 25, 2021)

Some interesting examples of the SA function - you seem to need to stop down a bit to see any real effect - and he questions what you would actually want to use it for (and whether it has the effect of inflating the price for no benefit). The results all look pretty ugly to me, but I guess there may be practical uses.


----------



## EricN (Aug 26, 2021)

Jethro said:


> Some interesting examples of the SA function - you seem to need to stop down a bit to see any real effect - and he questions what you would actually want to use it for (and whether it has the effect of inflating the price for no benefit). The results all look pretty ugly to me, but I guess there may be practical uses.


Is it something like the old 135 f2.8 soft focus?


----------



## Bdbtoys (Aug 27, 2021)

So had a chance to play with the lens a bit.

IMO if you are going for that out-of-the-camera dreamy look, then go ahead and use at a wide aperture. For general use I wouldn't do it.

However as Jared pointed out... it's worth checking at narrow apertures. The blur effect (on your main subject) greatly reduced as you stop down. And then your just effecting the bokeh (which because your stopped down is not that intense to begin with).

The only odd thing is that shooting the macro at say F11+full SA is not a what you see is what you get. The image in the viewfinder is greatly softened, when compared to the final image.

If someone (with more time than I have) does a side-by-side showing how SA effects different apertures it would be telling.


----------

